
The future of American jobs lies with the tech industry - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/27/the-future-of-american-jobs-lies-with-the-tech-industry/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
nabla9
Talking about new jobs without talking concrete numbers is misleading.

US tech industry has 6.7 million workers. That number can be doubled if the
median wage of tech worker declines a little. It's still not enough to replace
jobs lost in retail, manufacturing etc.

US has currently almost full Nairu employment [1][2]. There are more than
enough jobs if wages are low enough. The wage share (labor share as the part
of national income) is in permanent decline even with more tech jobs.

\---

[1]: [http://cepr.net/publications/op-eds-columns/the-
unemployment...](http://cepr.net/publications/op-eds-columns/the-unemployment-
rate-at-full-employment-how-low-can-you-go)

[2]:
[https://data.bls.gov/timeseries/LNS14000000](https://data.bls.gov/timeseries/LNS14000000)

